# AAV to vent a sewage pit?



## MKamis (Nov 17, 2006)

Can anyone tell me if an air admittance valve is OK for venting a sewage pit? In this house, the closest vent stack is 50' away, and I'm trying to keep headroom to a maximum in this finished basement. The job is in Illinois.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

Check with your plumbing inspector for your area, AAV are not code approved here at all. Why not vent it outside?


----------



## MKamis (Nov 17, 2006)

I'd much rather vent it outside, but the pit is in the basement of a 2 story house. There are no accessible chase walls to run through, and the only pipe I can tie into is difficult to reach while maintaining proper pitch.


----------



## Ishmael (Mar 14, 2007)

MKamis said:


> I'd much rather vent it outside, but the pit is in the basement of a 2 story house. There are no accessible chase walls to run through, and the only pipe I can tie into is difficult to reach while maintaining proper pitch.


*Aren't you padding the foundation wall out with 2x4 studs? The vent can be drilled through the studs the entire length of the basement to get to the future vent (if there is one) at the base of that stack.*


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 1, 2006)

If the air can't get out of the pit, the water can't get in. Been there.


----------



## jpplumbing (Jun 9, 2006)

you cant use it on a pit. i think its written in the instructions


----------



## Song Dog (Feb 3, 2006)

You can not, by code in Illinois, use a mechanical vent. You can penitrate the outter wall but if inspector knows what it is he will have you run it up along the house and through the soffit and roof. Then tell you that you must build around it (enclose it).
I have had to vent out the box ceil (sp) and up. No big deal but makes everything up to code. I would rather do it once than do it twice. 
Think about closets and may be better off running it over and loose alittle head room.

In Christ,

Song Dog

BTW Ron, Got any good coyote hunting areas over there? :thumbsup:


----------



## MKamis (Nov 17, 2006)

I found a good area to vent it, but had to run over 50' away to get to it. The problem I had was that all of the existing plumbing was laid out in a way that I could only have run a wet vent, which would not work for an ejector pit. Thanks for the input.


----------

